# ساعات ماركة روعة وسعر رخيص



## tjarksa (8 يونيو 2011)

بســــــــــــــــــ الله الرحمن الرحيم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم












ماركة رولكس 220 ريال 















ماركة جس 180 ريال 






ماركة جي اف 200 ريال 














ماركة جفنشي 220 ريال 









ماركة قوتشي تشتغل بالنبض 220 ريال 





ماركة كارتير 200 ريال 











ماركة شانيل 180 ريال 










ماركة ال في رويال 180 ريال 








ماركة قوتشي 120 ريال 










ماركة ديور 150 ريال 










ماركة مونت بلانك 150 ريال 


اتمنى تنال اعجابكم 


بنات الشرقية سلم واستلم والباقي بالشحن 
حياكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــم ​
__________________


زوريني في متجري​


----------

